# what do you think?



## webbrt513 (Dec 30, 2012)

The other night I was calling for coyotes. I used the vole squeak on my electronic caller for probably 20-25 minutes with no action. It was getting late and as I was wrapping up I thought I would try a coyote sound. I picked the female coyote long howl. I immediately got a response, but by the sound of the yips they had turned tail and ran the opposite direction. Sounded like there were at least two and weren't more than 100 yards away when they first sounded off. I made sure the wind was in my favor. I am new to this with the exception of calling fox with my dad as a child. I've been a dozen times or so now and this was as close as I've gotten to anything responding to my calls. What on earth happened and what did I do wrong?


----------



## webbrt513 (Dec 30, 2012)

My apologies, I meant to, and have since posted this in the coyote hunting forum.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

You did nothing "wrong", so to speak. Coyote vocals can be very tricky. I have been hunting coyotes for over 35 years and have seen coyotes react in a jillion different ways to calls. Some people seem to do very well with coyote vocals and have good success with them. Myself, I rarely use them. Usually as a locator more than trying to get them to come to it. If I get a response with vocals, and I have used the same call you are referring to, I will normally go back to a distress call after a short period of time. To me, it's like trying to speak a different language to a native. If you are not sure of what you are saying in his language, it might be better to talk a language you both understand, food.

:hunter:


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Maybe they were some young dogs and they felt threatened by the howl. Coyotes can be pretty territorial, especially this time of year. They might have thought they were gonna get whupped.


----------



## olsonfia (Mar 12, 2013)

The only thing guaranteed when hunting yotes is there's nothin guarunteed! Lol. You could go.out tonight and do the same exact thing and have success. Just keep at it and you'll get one down. Good luck!


----------



## webbrt513 (Dec 30, 2012)

Thanks for all the advice guys. Can't wait to see a set of eyes haha!


----------

